# BANG Tx... Carter's ReReg 2-26-12



## russ010 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be at ReReg around 5:30am or so to start collecting tourney fees. (I'll try not to sleep in this time..)  Try to have exact change if you can. Blast off is at 6:30am, so make  sure you have your lights with you because it will be dark for about  45min or so at the beginning of the Tx. *Memberships are closed*,  we have 17 boats and I wish we could take on more, but our lakes just  can't handle that many boats. If the water level is below 683.5, we will be going up to fish the big lake, putting in at Doll Mountain. We will leave the ReReg together at 6:30 to go up there. Make sure you bring an extra $4 to pay for parking unless you have a COI Permit. Our fishing should start around 7:30am if we go up there. Gas motors are allowed up to 50hp max at both lakes. I fished up at the ReReg Saturday and Monday and the levels were 681-682.5 - this is way to shallow in certain areas, and there would be too great of a possibility of someone getting hurt or messing up their motors from the depths - especially if you don't know the terrain very well. You can catch fish all over the Doll Mountain area without ever leaving the ramp, so don't worry about the size of your boat... you'll be fine. There's not much boat traffic in there for you to worry about. I fished it with a 1236 and trolling motors only before I got my bigger boat and I went all over the lake.

Tournament Fees - $20 per boat, $5 per person for big fish.

Here's what I've got so far as far as teams, let me know if your in or  not so I'll have an idea of who will be there. 

1. Russ & Greg
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Jeff & David
4. Don & Mike
5. Joe & Chris
6. Spanky & Brett
7. Brent & Brandon
8. Isaac
9. Alan & Brad
10. Preston & Jonathan
11. John & Brady
12. Jack & Mikey or ja88red
13. Fred & Vince
14. Steven & (possible partner)
15. Ronald & Will
16. Bud & Rob


----------



## Marine (Feb 22, 2011)

We will be there! No kidney stones or ER visits this time!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marine said:


> We will be there! No kidney stones or ER visits this time!



Dude I totally understand... I had my first kidney stone the year before last. Had another one back in September attack me on my way to work - IN TRAFFIC... I bet people thought I was crazy with the way I was beating the ceiling in my car.. either way, you did the right thing.

See ya Saturday


----------



## brmurray (Feb 22, 2011)

we will be there, what time you leaving the house, me and B are going to be going up 575, may meet up and convoy with you.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2011)

I plan on leaving the house around 4:45am... that would put me at the ReReg around 5:30... just let me know. We can meet at the QT up in Jasper (you can't miss it, it's on the right just past the Ford Dealership that is on the left)... it has the most room for boats and stuff


----------



## jack butler (Feb 23, 2011)

when will you know witch lake


----------



## brmurray (Feb 23, 2011)

russ010 said:


> I plan on leaving the house around 4:45am... that would put me at the ReReg around 5:30... just let me know. We can meet at the QT up in Jasper (you can't miss it, it's on the right just past the Ford Dealership that is on the left)... it has the most room for boats and stuff



Meet you there.  We will plan on pulling out at 0430, that should put us close together.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2011)

jack butler said:


> when will you know witch lake



not until Friday afternoon/night... just depends on when they post the next days schedule. 

We'll all still meet at the ReReg and pull out at 6:30 if it's too low


----------



## jack butler (Feb 24, 2011)

russ i will be fishing with jared


----------



## ja88red (Feb 25, 2011)

any idea which lake the tournament will be held?


----------



## brmurray (Feb 25, 2011)

Will not know till tomorrow morning, maybe late tonight.  Rereg was full enough yesterday, but will have to see for tomorrow morning.  After talking with Russ yesterday, be preped for either though.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds good to me


----------



## brmurray (Feb 25, 2011)

per Russ earlier today, Rereg should be good to go.  See everyone in the morning, be safe!


----------



## 1996stratos (Mar 1, 2011)

*Carters Re-Reg Tnmnt.*

Just curious how your tournament went?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2011)

1996stratos said:


> Just curious how your tournament went?



You can see the pics and all on http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com .. then click on 2011 Results, then on the Carter's ReReg link


----------

